# Aristocraft C 16 newer version



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I need a plug/tender to loco schematic,can't find any info on the web!
Thanks in advance!

Found out that pin # 5+6 are the motor wires ,what are the pins for # 1,2,3,4,7+8 ?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Perhaps ask on the Aristocraft forum?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Naptowneng said:


> Perhaps ask on the Aristocraft forum?


There's still an Aristocraft forum?!

(Scot goes and checks it out..)

huh! still there..had no idea.
but the main forum there has had 7 new posts in the past month..
its a pretty dead forum..
much better to ask here than there..

Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Found the board I pulled from my C-16:

1, 2 = smoke
3, 4 = lights
5, 6 = motor
7, 8 = track power from locomotive

Later,

K


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Scot, the Aristo Forum is still there and as you noted is quiet. Lewis wanted to keep it going as a resource for folks, like the OP here, that wants an answer to an Aristo related question. His son Jonathan runs it now.
It is quiet as there as there is no new product to discuss, plus Polks GN and the East Coast Shows are no longer part of the Forum.
If a question is asked over there there are still some of the knowledgeable guys around who read the mail each day and step up to provide an answer if they can.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks,k


----------

